# New Super Blackhawk



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I just took possession of this one Friday; a stainless, Super Blackhawk in 44 magnum. I know they all look alike when they are new, but people always want photos. The Super Blackhawk is a solid revolver for sure, and beautifully made. This revolver feels remarkably different than the Blackhawk I had twenty some years ago. It has a heavier heft, but balanced feel with the 5 1/2 inch barrel. I can't wait to shoot it. I have a side belt holster coming and I'll soon be toting this one around in the desert.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Rattlesnakes beware! The SBH is coming to town. Congrats on your nice purchase.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Hope you enjoy it as much as I have mine!

Bob Wright


----------

